# Zubat Pwns Pine Tree



## outofmytree (Nov 10, 2009)

This job was pretty cool. We were keen to try out a zipline technique for moving several limbs at once. I made up a couple of "squids" which are open sheave pulleys with three rope "legs" attached by a steel screwgate karabiner. Tied the limbs with a midline clove hitch and a terminating clove hitch so each squid can do up to 6 branches at a time.

For some reason I bet Adam I could limb the whole tree with my Zubat...... 150 cuts later......

Anyway, I hope you enjoy.

Comments and questions are welcome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBKeak7IJOg


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 10, 2009)

Your arm moves really quick , with that kinda movement chainsawshamesaw


----------



## ozzy42 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice video.
We have NI pines here but the are a bit different.
Here the limbs usually only grow to about 5-7 ft long and 2-3 in dia.
and about 8 limbs arond the dia. every 10 in or so uf the trunk.

They are so brittle we usually just snap n throw.

Do you guys have the monkey puzzle tree there also?
They're like a NI pine but with attitude and little thorns and giant cones that will knock a guy out?


----------



## EdenT (Nov 10, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 10, 2009)

i liked the ending zubat pwns pine tree


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2009)

What in the hell does that mean? pwns? Anyway what thrill to watch. Very good technique. Is that you climbing OOMT? I have to sat what ever stigma Jims ever had or has ( if any, I don't really know) you guys are sure to run it out of town. But why, oh why, do you keep wrapping the ropes around sharp objects? Real nice work anyway.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 10, 2009)

WHAT!, You didn't use the Zubat to chunk it out???

Slacker!


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 11, 2009)

treemandan said:


> What in the hell does that mean? pwns? Anyway what thrill to watch. Very good technique. Is that you climbing OOMT? I have to sat what ever stigma Jims ever had or has ( if any, I don't really know) you guys are sure to run it out of town. But why, oh why, do you keep wrapping the ropes around sharp objects? Real nice work anyway.



Pwns means owns. Its an old head to head gaming term which means to dominate. (My battlecruiser has pwnd your seige tank biatch!)

I limbed the tree Dan and Adam blocked it down.

Wrapping the rope around..?? The bucket when pulling the stick? I confess I missed that untill you pointed it out. Thats the good thing about videos of work. You see all your mistakes and hopefully learn from them.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey man nice video... worthy of some rep but I cant shoot you again for some time.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 14, 2009)

Actually that's a really funny video especially the way it starts and ends like a folksy music video. 

A+

What brought up the challenge to use a hand saw with you guys? That is A-L-L I used to use when I was still in college. I also worked out about 12-16 hours in the gym and like another part time job in baseball training and cross training. I tried using the same saw as back then not long ago, and unless you were beting me money, no way in hell, buddy! This thing wasn't even a zubat either. I could get somewhere with a zubat though. That's a different kind of saw all together, and it was easy on you too.


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 15, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Nice video.
> We have NI pines here but the are a bit different.
> Here the limbs usually only grow to about 5-7 ft long and 2-3 in dia.
> and about 8 limbs arond the dia. every 10 in or so uf the trunk.
> ...



Both come from the Araucaria genus but the tree closest to the Monkey puzzle (A.araucana) is the Bunya pine (A.bidwillii). These puppies have nasty leaves and even nastier fruit. We often call them dinosaur trees cos they look like something from Jurassic Park. It doesnt surprise me that this species is really old cos even a dinosaur would have spat em out after one bite!


----------



## Treetom (Nov 15, 2009)

OOMT. Good technique. Nice video. Did you actually catch the top on a bull rope or just guide it down. No wobble to the trunk makes me wonder. Charlie Daniels, nice touch, at times it seems the fiddle is actually in sync with your speeded up saw hand.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool vid man love at the end your pounding that wedge to the rythm of the song, Got a good laugh on that  Zubat is a sharp little saw I have a scars from mine..


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 15, 2009)

Treetom said:


> OOMT. Good technique. Nice video. Did you actually catch the top on a bull rope or just guide it down. No wobble to the trunk makes me wonder. Charlie Daniels, nice touch, at times it seems the fiddle is actually in sync with your speeded up saw hand.



Thanks Tom. I learned to skate with Charlie Daniels playing in the background......long time ago now...

The top was rigged to a karabiner which was locked on to a vertical running line which we refer to as a vertical zipline. The top was 7.5m long and felled into the wind to a space 10m long. Hence the yell at the end. Just a little bit of adrenaline in the body dontcha know..!


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 15, 2009)

Treetom said:


> at times it seems the fiddle is actually in sync with your speeded up saw hand.



What do you mean Tom. That is my normal working speed.......


----------



## squad143 (Nov 16, 2009)

Great vid.


----------

